# Problem with ??



## my4angels (Jan 30, 2011)

Our new gas fireplace does a puff of flames about a minute after the room comes to temp. and the flames turn off. Is this a venting problem or an adjustment?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 30, 2011)

my4angels said:
			
		

> Our new gas fireplace does a puff of flames about a minute after the room comes to temp. and the flames turn off. Is this a venting problem or an adjustment?



You'll have to put that in a statement that makes a little more sense.
What do you mean by "Does a puff of flames?"
If the flame turns off when your room gets to temperature, 
it sounds like you have the unit on a thermostat & it's working normally.


----------



## my4angels (Jan 30, 2011)

That is the best I can explain it. Its an odd thing. Yes the thermostat is working properly. It shuts off and then it does a sudden puff of flames that makes the fireplace bulge a bit.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 30, 2011)

LP Gas?
Sometimes they just do that when they shut off and there is no way to fix it. Sometimes there are some adjustments that might help. I would suggest you have a pro come look at it if it concerns you.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 31, 2011)

So when the fireplace turns off, there is a "puff".  I've seen it before.  Daksy, should be here to answer you in 3..2...1


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 31, 2011)

Slow this AM Franks...
I have the same problem with the QVI-30 (LP) insert I burn.
The burner shuts down, but the gas continues for just a second or two & I get that "last gasp" of flame.
I've learned to live with it, because I can't figure out how to prevent it...
Nature of the beast?


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh snap, I'm gonna find the answer out and beat Daksy to it.  I've just lived with it too, but its not easy to fix like delayed ignition.  There was something else.  I'm on it!


----------



## Install fire 1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Its due to the velocity drop after the valve closes, and the last bit of LP enters the burner.

I find the new contemporary units with glass or stones are worse than log units running on LP.

I have had many units ignite in the venturi because the right velocity is hard to acheive because propane is so heavy compared to natural gas.


----------



## pyrotom (Feb 1, 2011)

The last "burp" is problematic with a large number of LP models of every type.

The reason it is worse on LP is because the heavier gas lays in the burner instead of floating out like NG does. When the cold gas hits the warm burner, it eventually expands, moves out and finds a source of ignition.


----------

